# Denver's a Top 5 West Team



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm calling it now. Nene, JR, Melo and Billups are all going to have up years. Write it down.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

only if melo gets his jumper back...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He will...it's only a few games in. Relax.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol, try since last march. his jumper has been awful for his standards.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

What the Denver Nugget front office does from here will be of great importance if we are in fact going to compete in the West. On paper this trade looks great. But now we aren't sure we are going to get Dice. I hear Dice is upset with the former Nugget management. Well those guys aren't here anymore. The Nuggets made the trade for a reason back then and he should understand that. The Nuggets shouldn't play ball with a buyout. They should encourage him to come to the team and of course have Melo and Karl campaign for it. But at the end of the day the Nuggets didn't treat him that horribly.... he needs to be a professional and show up. I would not buy him out.
Assuming we actually add Dice that does sure up our front court. However I think we need one more trade to bring in one more piece to make this happen. That likely means Hunter, Atkins, and draft picks are involved. Depending on what is coming back I could see Kleiza traded in the right deal... especially if we aren't coming to terms on a long term deal.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Having someone play lock-down defense, and create shots for everyone else is going to jump start Denver. Nene and K-Mart especially.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

What happens when Nene/Kenyon get injured?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

then the season is over.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Nah, we'll just pull a Broncos move and have AC run center.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This statement was made when I thought McDyess was staying. They're still a playoff team, but they need another big man.


----------

